# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Ephedra is legal and available...

## magic32

Contrary to popular belief/understanding, Ephedra is not an illicit or illegal substance. Due to the negligence of a few, this remarkable supplement was banned in the US, while having existed in Chinas herbal & slimming teas and supplements for centuries (literally 300 years). This simply and very accurately means that it is illegal to sell Ephedra over-the-counter within the US and its territories. 

The example I often give is that of the drunk driver commercial with the car filled with alcohol that pours out onto the highway. If a cop stopped you with that many Ephedra caps hed ticket you for the stop and send you on your way, but if he caught you with a single Dbol tab and no script, he could legally arrest you. 

I reiterate, the possession of Ephedra is not illegal, only the selling of it is subject to banning. I said that to say this, there are numerous online stores (a couple of which I and friends have authenticated) that legally sell numerous brands of the ECA stack, and though site rules may restrict my posting said sites. You can PM me for them and happy cutting!

Best to you.

----------


## Fat Guy

Supplements with ephedra had been banned in the U.S. However, you can still get products that are derivatives of ephedra, like ephedrine or pseudoephedrine (same as ephedra) that are over the counter at your local pharmacy stores mostly in nasal decongestants for cheap.

----------


## magic32

> Supplements with ephedra had been banned in the U.S. However, you can still get products that are derivatives of ephedra, like *ephedrine or pseudoephedrine (same as ephedra)* that are over the counter at your local pharmacy stores mostly in nasal decongestants for cheap.


Not the same.

As stated, anyone interested in genuine Ephedra, not a mimicker or Ephedrine, drop me a line.

----------


## Fat Guy

I always thought it was the same??? When I take pseudoephedrine I get really amped to do my workouts (cardio or lifting)… I just thought it was a derivative of ephedra but had the same effect. Now I am curious? How is it different? Can you give an explanation? Thanks

----------


## Bryan2

pseudo ephedrine is NOT the same

Ephedrine is the standardized extract 

ephedrine/ephedra is NOT banned in the US

it is only banned as a weight loss supplement

It is commonly sold now as an asthma relief supplement

----------


## Failure

Ephedrine HCL is in Primatene Mist tablets and Bronkaid. It is also easily bought from Internet resellers. The ban has been lifted for years. It is a controlled drug and you are only allowed so much per month because it is the main ingredient of Meth. People don't need source checks on Ephedrine, all they have to do is go to their local supermarket and pick it up.

----------


## Fat Guy

> pseudo ephedrine is NOT the same
> 
> Ephedrine is the standardized extract 
> 
> *ephedrine/ephedra is NOT banned in the US*
> 
> it is only banned as a weight loss supplement
> 
> It is commonly sold now as an asthma relief supplement


So is ephedrine the same as ephedra? I always thought it was but ephedrine was just a derivative but did the same thing as ephedra. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Failure

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephedra

One is man made and the other is an extract.

----------


## SNRose07

right, ephedra was taken to get the effects of its active ingredient, ephedrine. Man made ephedrine hcl is pure and can be taken at precise dosages. Ephedrine HCL is better.

----------


## magic32

Everybody that requested the two validated sites should have them by now.




> I always thought it was the same??? When I take pseudoephedrine I get really amped to do my workouts (cardio or lifting) I just thought it was a derivative of ephedra but had the same effect. Now I am curious? How is it different? Can you give an explanation? Thanks


Ephedra is the commercial name for the Chinese herbal stimulant ma huang.
Ephedrine is the active alk in it.
HCL is the pharm version.

Ephedra is nationally BANNED within the US, or my thread wouldn't make much sense now would it? A couple of states initally fought said ban and did get it overturned at the state level, but I'm not sure if that was sustained.

The variants above and really too many more to name (http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/d...t-ephedra.html), along with numerous EPH mimickers including psuedoephedrine (sulfate & hydrochloride), Synephrine a.k.a. Bitter Orange, the amino acid L-Tyrosine, and many others are available in Eph-Free products and do work to a lesser extent. As indicated in other posts above, if taken in high enough dosages both Ephedrine and HCL will work.

But why bother when you can get ACTUAL EPHEDRA (at its true potency) in numerous stacks with several extras like Yohimbine, L-Carn, Green Tea, etc., from multiple brands w/o problems. 

NOTE: BE SURE TO SEARCH FOR THE MOST EFFECTIVE BASE RATIO OR CLOSE TO IT, NAMELY *3:2:1*
*3*0 or 25mgs of Eph
*2*00mgs of Caff
*1*00 or 81+ (baby aspirin amt) of Asp

And, "no" I have nothing to do with these sites, brands or people who own them. I just prefer Eph to Clen and wanted to share some validated sites that I've been spreading to gym rats for years. I actually posted them a couple of years ago, if it wasn't edited.

Enjoy and best to you!

----------


## Failure

Because you can just make your own from the local grocery store. Why go through people or sites and pay shipping/wait time etc when you are allowed to buy it yourself. No Doz, Primatene mist and some asprin and you have your ECA stack.

If you are buying Ephedra, the leaves contain no/very little Ephedra Alkaloids. Basically just a marketing scheme to get you to buy it.

----------


## dsldsl1980

I like bronkaid best!

----------


## magic32

Glad that works for you.
To each his own!

----------


## frawnz

I always used bronkaid as well.

----------


## magic32

Bump.
Two validated sites and a host of different brands!

----------


## luigimaster24

PM sent !!! Thanks Magic!

----------


## coonhunter

sending pm now

----------


## luigimaster24

PM sent , no response as of yet.  :Frown:

----------


## magic32

Bump...great sites.

----------


## magic32

Bump.

----------


## magic32

Bumped for recent outbreak of Ephedra questions.

----------


## Geezy

PM'd you a couple of days ago...if anyone can relay the info to me, I'd really appreciate it as Im trying to get going on an eca stack asap.
thanks

----------


## pregan

Good to hear there's an easy way to get it again. I've used it with great results in the past. Tried the new stuff and it was junk.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just go buy some Bronkaid at the CVS.

----------


## Far from massive

> Just go buy some Bronkaid at the CVS.


Why would you want to take an expectorant with your Ephedra? 

In addition I am pretty sure the stuff has been pulled recently due to methheads.

PS Magic thanks for the thread and taking the time to repost despite the lack of love (for the information) LOL being shown.

----------


## lovbyts

Magic32,
Good write up on the DNP . It goet a little muddy for a while which way you were going with it but the last sentence sort of sums it up. Not worth it...
Good read and plenty of information.

Bottom line nothing beats a good diet for 99.9% of us.

----------


## Alex201

Magic, if possible send me the right way - shoot me a pm

----------


## Ashop

> pseudo ephedrine is NOT the same
> 
> Ephedrine is the standardized extract 
> 
> ephedrine/ephedra is NOT banned in the US
> 
> it is only banned as a weight loss supplement
> 
> It is commonly sold now as an asthma relief supplement


Good reply and NICE avatar :Smilie:

----------


## magic32

> Magic32,
> Good write up on the DNP . It goet a little muddy for a while which way you were going with it but the last sentence sort of sums it up. Not worth it...
> Good read and plenty of information.
> 
> Bottom line nothing beats a good diet for 99.9% of us.


*



It goet a little muddy for a while which way you were going with it


*
I was simply being 'objective', and sometimes that means blurring the lines. 
DNP is GREAT at doing what it alleges, thus it can seem as if I'm promoting it. However, the prevailing theme of the piece is that of 'a poison' which clearly indicates the opposite stance...and when coupled with the inability to sustain your rapidly and newly lost fat, the summation should be a no-brainer!

----------


## magic32

> Magic, if possible send me the right way - shoot me a pm


Please clarify this request.
Right way to...

----------


## rampaige77

i bought this here in washington over the counter it says Ephedra Extract 25mg

----------


## Armykid93

Whens the safe age for this stuff?

----------


## Armykid93

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123971"/> i bought this here in washington over the counter it says Ephedra Extract 25mg


Is this real to? Is it any good?

----------


## Alex201

> Please clarify this request.
> Right way to...


Sorry... To a legit site with real eph

----------


## Alex201

Otherwise just thinking of doing eca stack via bronkaid

----------


## rampaige77

yea its real and i got another 1 stimerex it spins me out

----------


## rampaige77

oh they say "ephedra extract (leaves)" so there the ones that have something removed  :Icon Rolleyes:  200mg caffeen , probly why i dont like em

----------


## magic32

Bump.

----------


## GeminiX

> Contrary to popular belief/understanding, Ephedra is not an illicit or illegal substance. Due to the negligence of a few, this remarkable supplement was banned in the US, while having existed in Chinas herbal & slimming teas and supplements for centuries (literally 300 years). This simply and very accurately means that it is illegal to sell Ephedra over-the-counter within the US and its territories. 
> 
> The example I often give is that of the drunk driver commercial with the car filled with alcohol that pours out onto the highway. If a cop stopped you with that many Ephedra caps hed ticket you for the stop and send you on your way, but if he caught you with a single Dbol tab and no script, he could legally arrest you. 
> 
> I reiterate, the possession of Ephedra is not illegal, only the selling of it is subject to banning. I said that to say this, there are numerous online stores (a couple of which I and friends have authenticated) that legally sell numerous brands of the ECA stack, and though site rules may restrict my posting said sites. You can PM me for them and happy cutting!
> 
> Best to you.


I am interested in the site to get these. IF anyone knows this please message me  :Smilie:

----------


## magic32

I just PM'd them.

Best to you.

----------


## ShredMN

Magic,

I'm new here so I'm unable to PM people yet, but I was wondering if you could send me a PM. I don't want to use thermos anymore because they seem to just throw a bunch of trash in those products whether they actually help with weight loss or not. I'd rather go with something that is tried and true from now on. Also if you could add in your PM (besides source) what the recommended dosage and time frame for use would be, that would be great.

Thanks,
Shred

----------


## rsmihula

pm bump

----------


## Dan139

Hey Magic I am new to the Forum but not ECA.... I don't know if you can PM me? Or if you did if I could read it!! So if you you can send it to my Email addy....Daniel DOT Guzman139 AT icloud DOT com that would be great!! I am tired of these pseudo and HCL crap!! I want the tried and true mix!! Thanks in advance...

----------


## magic32

Bump

----------


## Narkissos

Gonna have to PM you my friend  :Smilie:

----------


## ThreeP3t3

Magic32 could you please send me the list. It would be greatly appreciated

----------


## magic32

Sup Nark, I'm PMing both you and ThreeP3.

Fellas, although I bump it from time to time, don't expect I'll check this thread. PM me. 

Best to you.

----------


## magic32

ThreeP3t3,

Your PM is currently turned off, thus you are unable to receive PMs.

----------


## magic32

:Bbbump:

----------


## Duplex32

Hit me up is possible....

----------


## magic32

Will check with a couple of Mods, but technically I should be able to post Ephedra sites, as this is not an illicit or even a controlled substance. Will get back to you, in the interim shoot me a pm if needed.

----------


## NewandUnsure7

Magic interested but too new to PM you

----------


## Khazima

Could u shoot me a PM plz magic

----------


## magic32

Bump for those still looking, but don't just respond to the thread, PM me.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Bump for those still looking, but don't just respond to the thread, PM me.


Sup Magic, long time no see buddy.

----------


## bulldoghorn

Just PM'd you

----------


## F4iGuy

PM Sent. Would be nice to have something without guaf. added.

----------


## krugerr

This has been bumped, but just a warning to those in the UK. This is highly illegal now, as a class A substance.

----------


## InternalFire

yea... well, I still havent got a response back to my PM

----------


## magic32

*GREAT NEWS GUYS!!!*
I've been getting a lot of PMs for the Ephedra site I use. So I checked with Brian C. (site owner), who had given me permission a while back to post a now defunct site, just to make sure it was still ok to post this SUPPLEMENT (not steroid ) website for Ephedra and he said, to quote him directly, "Yes sir".

So again Mods please do not edit or remove the following post or this thread, as this posting was approved by Brian at 9:47 am today. 

*Fitnessmodels.com says "Hello"!!!*

----------


## magic32

*GET AUTHENTIC/OLD SCHOOL EPHEDRA HERE:*

This site has Ephedra products, but the one with the best old school 3-2-1 ECA ratio (read earlier posts), effective ancillary ingredients, solid potency, and a great price per tab, which I ALWAYS purchase is China White. Enjoy!

*SITE:* https://www.tfsupplements.com/

*PRODUCT:* https://www.tfsupplements.com/store/...ina-white.html

----------


## jstone

Ephedra is garbage without the illegal (illegal in supplements)alkaloids IMO. All the old products contained one of the banned ephedra alkaloids. So these new products are not the same. All the products claiming to be the an eca stack all say ephedra extract, and if you notice in the description of some of the products it states that the alkaloids have been removed.

The short story is that ephedra is still legal to be sold as a supplement, but ephedrine alkaloids are not. There is 4 potent alkaloids present in ephedra ephedrine, pseudoephedrine, norephedrine, and methylephedrine. when you remove these alkaloids ephedra is legal to be used in supplements. 

While the banned alkaloids were the major players for weight loss, they weren’t the only players. So there is still some benefits from ephedra without the alkaloids. Ephedrine alkaloids are really only 0.5% to 2.5% of the plant. So your not getting much benefit unless using the alkaloids.

just google ephedra and you will find out all these products are not the same. Bronk aid, and primatene actually have ephedrine hcl, one of the alkaloids banned from supplements. There is also one company selling a copy of the old oxy elite pro with dmaa in it. It is an exact copy with the addition of garcinia cambogia(sp). You can also buy dmaa in bulk from one company I know of, but once its gone they will not receive anymore.

look into it for yourself and you will find ephedra never has been banned and for good reason. Its not what was used in the products that people were having adverse reactions to. Therefore there was no reason to ban ephedra. Elhedra alkaloids were made illegal because thats what was causing all the adverse reactions. So if the product contains 25mg of ephedra exteact at best it contains 2.5% of alkaloids. So you get less than 1mg of what you want. Do your research these products dont have what you want in them. If you can find a source for AAS you can find ephedrine. Lots of sources actually sell injectable ephedrine in amps without the expectorant that is in primatene or bronk aid.

----------


## magic32

Bump...AUTHENTIC/OLD SCHOOL EPHEDRA, not Ephedrine, not alkaloid-free, hence the terms 'authentic' and 'old school'.

I've used Eph since before it's inception into stacks, i.e., Twin Labs' Ripped Fuel, Hydroxycut, Xenedrine, Thermbuterorol, etc. We learned of it in college from Muscular Development prior to it's mainstream release, and made our own stacks ordering Ditmetadrine Ephedra from the Power Store in Dixon, IL and combining it with caffeine tabs, and half an aspirin (or an 81 mg baby aspirin). This is the EXACT same product, with the EXACT same potency, and EXACT same CNS effect...as determined me and my highly acute beta receptors.

It's not a counterfeit, nor does it use mimickers such as psuedoephedrine, L-Tyrosine, etc., although it does have some extra ingredients aside from the original stack which are supposed to amplify it, but they never list actual ingredient dosages in proprietary blends, nor are such additives vital. The E-C-A stack in the proper ratio is what's synegistically important, and that's what you'll find here. 

Best to you.

----------


## Marsoc

Dudes I remember when" ripped fuel" came out. Biggest thing since sliced bread. Doing sit-ups like crazy back then lol

----------


## jstone

> Bump...AUTHENTIC/OLD SCHOOL EPHEDRA, not Ephedrine, not alkaloid-free, hence the terms 'authentic' and 'old school'.
> 
> I've used Eph since before it's inception into stacks, i.e., Twin Labs' Ripped Fuel, Hydroxycut, Xenedrine, Thermbuterorol, etc. We learned of it in college from Muscular Development prior to it's mainstream release, and made our own stacks ordering Ditmetadrine Ephedra from the Power Store in Dixon, IL and combining it with caffeine tabs, and half an aspirin (or an 81 mg baby aspirin). This is the EXACT same product, with the EXACT same potency, and EXACT same CNS effect...as determined me and my highly acute beta receptors.
> 
> It's not a counterfeit, nor does it use mimickers such as psuedoephedrine, L-Tyrosine, etc., although it does have some extra ingredients aside from the original stack which are supposed to amplify it, but they never list actual ingredient dosages in proprietary blends, nor are such additives vital. The E-C-A stack in the proper ratio is what's synegistically important, and that's what you'll find here. 
> 
> Best to you.


I have been using these product since they gained popularity. Every single product I used that said ephedra always said ephedra as ephedrine hcl on the label. I have tried a lo5 of these products and none of them live up to the old products. I know of multiple sites selling all the same products, and so far the best one I have used is a copy of the old oxy elite pro.

----------


## jstone

here is the label from original ripped fuel. 20mg of ephedra alkaloids. Ephedra extract wouldnt be legal if it was the ingredient that worked. You think the feds would ban the product that didn't work and make the effective product legal? 

Ephedra alkaloids are what causes the weight loss and energy from ephedra bottom line. The products on these websites aren't the originals. The originals are now illegal for supplements. The only way to get the real effective products is through bronk aid, primatene, and ordering ephedrine hcl from a source. Anybody who has bought the china white and would like to do a comparison I will send them some primatene to compare it to.

if you can find the label of any old product they will generally say ma huang standardized for a certain amount of ephedra alkaloids, similar to this label. Or it will say ephedra as ephedrine hcl. Its not easy to find some of the old labels.

this is not an attack on the op, but the op is misinformed. Ephedra is not what you want, its the alkaloids. I have used these products for well over 20 years. I was using these products from high school to now, and have tried a lot of the ephedra products. The ephedra products have less than 5% alkaloid content. So less than 5% of 25mg is what your getting in the products in the links. Original ripped fuel has 20mg of alkaloids. 

This should show you the differences, but if anybody needs more info I will be haply to provide it. Anybody with one of these products willing to do an objective review just pm me and I will send you some primatene asap.

----------


## MASTER

It's not remotely class A in UK. It is still technically legal to by over the counter in chemists in the UK (in 9 tablet blister packs). Unfortunately there are no chemists selling anymore as the one remaining manufacturer (do-do chesteze, made by Novartis) discontinued production last year after bad press from some soldiers dying after taking too many.

----------


## InternalFire

Out of curiosity went around asking for bronc-aid and was looked at like someone from out of a different planet, wtf is that about  :Big Grin: 

well I dont know if china-white is stuffed with ephedra herb that has little to none alkaloids just for marketing hype, but this thing turns my thermogenesis trough the roof, I dont necessarily feel less hungry but it feels ok and as long as I keep myself hydrated I avoid headaches (assume from caffeine) and I am not even taking full pill at once, I split half of it and take half it in the AM, then if I feel like it I would take another half in PM. Maybe they still stuff it with potent stuff but not label it? I am of course just speculating and if I am even right at this by the slightest I would love to see someone had it chemically test it and see what is china-white made off.
I believe I may be also suffering from great-great placebo effect of this too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Simon1972

interesting read, now that its ok to source on the board- can anyone link to a valid product that actually contains the active ingredients. 

even ebay !!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> interesting read, now that its ok to source on the board- can anyone link to a valid product that actually contains the active ingredients. even ebay !!


I found it. Just arrived today. Let's see what happens. 20mg seems like a high dose for me.

----------


## Simon1972

> I found it. Just arrived today. Let's see what happens. 20mg seems like a high dose for me.


Start at 10 and ramp it up, love to get your feedback

----------


## jstone

> interesting read, now that its ok to source on the board- can anyone link to a valid product that actually contains the active ingredients. 
> 
> even ebay !!


Have you ever used the old jack3d or oxy elite pro with 1,3 dmaa? If you like those products let e me know I can point you to bulk dmaa or a new company that is copying the old oxy elite pro. 

If you want ephedrine and you live in the states go to the pharmacy counter and ask for bronk aid or primatene. Bronkaid is 25mg of ephedrine hcl per pill and primatene is 12.5mg of ephedrine hcl per pill. Both of these products also have something else in them to help with astma symptoms. If you google it you can find out what it is easy.

You can also get ephedra in amps that is injectable. The sources that carry this are very easy to find, but still in the greay area here.

----------


## jstone

> I found it. Just arrived today. Let's see what happens. 20mg seems like a high dose for me.


20mg which has no more than 2% of the active ingredients. They also chock it full of other stimulasnts. So you will feel it but its not ephedrine, or any ephedra alkaloid.

----------


## Simon1972

> Have you ever used the old jack3d or oxy elite pro with 1,3 dmaa? If you like those products let e me know I can point you to bulk dmaa or a new company that is copying the old oxy elite pro. 
> 
> If you want ephedrine and you live in the states go to the pharmacy counter and ask for bronk aid or primatene. Bronkaid is 25mg of ephedrine hcl per pill and primatene is 12.5mg of ephedrine hcl per pill. Both of these products also have something else in them to help with astma symptoms. If you google it you can find out what it is easy.
> 
> You can also get ephedra in amps that is injectable. The sources that carry this are very easy to find, but still in the greay area here.


Post away,,

----------


## jstone

Strongsupplementshop.com has the oxy elite pro copy. Its called hydroxy elite pro. They also used to have some of the original product as well, but its like 100 dollars a bottle. They also sell all the crap products with ephedra in them as well. They used to carry a bunch of pro hormones before they were banned.

nutrivitashop.com carries bulk supplements that are all very high quality. They have bulk 1,3 dmaa, but they say once its gone they wont be ordering more. I used to add it to my pre workout, but I have been trying to stay away from a lot of stims lately.

As far asthe ephedrine in the injectable form it come from AAS sources. One was posted earlier in the underground section. Pct-shop I have used them with zero problems, but I moved to another source with virtually all the same products. The only reason was his service is better. If your interested being your name is in red I will give it to you via pm, but you know how sources are. Both places have no shipping or minimum so you risk 30 dollars or less to try. 

I see your in canada and im not sure about those companies shipping policy is. They may not ship to canada, but if its legal I dont see why they wouldn't. If you need further help send me a pm I forget to check some threads.

----------


## magic32

> Dudes I remember when" ripped fuel" came out. Biggest thing since sliced bread. Doing sit-ups like crazy back then lol


Marsoc, you are dating yourself man LOL! Me too, Twin Labs put it all together for us!!!

----------


## magic32

Bump! For Ephedra see Post #61.

----------


## Metalmank

> I just PM'd them.
> 
> Best to you.


Also interested

----------


## Couchlock

> Strongsupplementshop.com has the oxy elite pro copy. Its called hydroxy elite pro. They also used to have some of the original product as well, but its like 100 dollars a bottle. They also sell all the crap products with ephedra in them as well. They used to carry a bunch of pro hormones before they were banned.
> 
> nutrivitashop.com carries bulk supplements that are all very high quality. They have bulk 1,3 dmaa, but they say once its gone they wont be ordering more. I used to add it to my pre workout, but I have been trying to stay away from a lot of stims lately.
> 
> As far asthe ephedrine in the injectable form it come from AAS sources. One was posted earlier in the underground section. Pct-shop I have used them with zero problems, but I moved to another source with virtually all the same products. The only reason was his service is better. If your interested being your name is in red I will give it to you via pm, but you know how sources are. Both places have no shipping or minimum so you risk 30 dollars or less to try.
> 
> I see your in canada and im not sure about those companies shipping policy is. They may not ship to canada, but if its legal I dont see why they wouldn't. If you need further help send me a pm I forget to check some threads.


I don't see Ephedra alkaloids in here, Am,i missing something?

Is this a good to go fat burner?

I want to order it, but if its crap, is prefer to spend my money on chicken breast

----------


## jstone

> I don't see Ephedra alkaloids in here, Am,i missing something?
> 
> Is this a good to go fat burner?
> 
> I want to order it, but if its crap, is prefer to spend my money on chicken breast


This doesn't use ephedrine, it uses 1,3 DMAA. Its a copy of the old usp oxy elite pro, which was alwasy a great fat burner. Look up reviews for usp's original oxy elite pro, it was generally considered the best fat burner after ephedra alkaloids were banned. I think it works great, and have recommended it to lots of people that continue to use it.

----------


## jstone

Everyone reading this ephedra alkaloids are the effective part of ephedra. One of the product the op states was good due to having ephedra clearly shows on the label that it contains alkaloids, not ephedra. If you take 2 minutes to research you will find out that ephedra was never made illegal, because it was never the active ingredient in any of the old diet products.

if you can find a good AAS source you should be able to easily find out that products containing ephedra, are not the same as the old products.

----------


## Couchlock

> Everyone reading this ephedra alkaloids are the effective part of ephedra. One of the product the op states was good due to having ephedra clearly shows on the label that it contains alkaloids, not ephedra. If you take 2 minutes to research you will find out that ephedra was never made illegal, because it was never the active ingredient in any of the old diet products.
> 
> if you can find a good AAS source you should be able to easily find out that products containing ephedra, are not the same as the old products.


Well what's a good old school Ephedra alkaloid product still,available?

----------


## jstone

You can only get the real stuff from AAS sources for the most part. You can get ephedrine at the pharmacy by asking for primatene, or bronk aid. It also has one other ingredient thats a decongestant. So If I wanted straight ephedrine I would check international sources and get some amps. 1,3 dmaa works great as well. Another option is albuterol and clenbuterol . I prefer albuterol.

your avatar shows you know what it takes to get lean, so I would go with the product you showed the label of. I have used it and know many others that have its good stuff. 

There is a thread about pct-shop and they sell ephedrine hcl in amps, and albuterol/clenbuterol. No minimum or shipping IIRC. I have used them on multiple orders and they have always come through.

----------


## Hoss7789

Where can I get ephrada and is it a good diet fat burning supplement

----------


## jstone

> Where can I get ephrada and is it a good diet fat burning supplement


Google is ephedra legal and read a few links and you will realize ephedra was never illegal. Ephedra alkaloids are what was made illegal accept for medical use. If you want ephedrine hcl go to the pharmacy and ask for bronk aid or primatene tabs. They also have an additive in it to help astma sufferers, google primatene and ylu can then look up the other ingredient. This stufd that this thread is about has zero alkaloids in it, but the op said his highly intune b2 receptors can tell it real and its exactly like old products like ripped fuel, but if you look at the picture I posted of the ripped fuel label it clearly states ephedra alkaloids. So the products promoted here are nothing like the old products. They may work, because they add so many different stimulants like synephrine. Some sources also carry ephedrine hcl, but you have to find them on your own, but its not hard.

----------

